
What Does the Refresh Option in Windows Actually Do? It’s Not What You Think - dascript
http://sci-fo.com/what-does-the-refresh-option-in-windows-actually-do-its-not-what-you-think/
======
paulrpotts
It is maybe worth noting that MacOS X has file system events that allow the
Finder to receive notification when files are changed, so that it can update
its display immediately and doesn't have to constantly check for updates.
Meanwhile in 2016 Windows still can't do this, so half the time when I add a
file to a directory by downloading it or writing it programmatically, the
window I'm using to look at the file system will be out of date.

------
herbst
So it does exactly what i always expected. Interesting.

